# إيران تحذر الشعب المصرى من الأجندات الخارجية



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2011)

*إيران تحذر الشعب المصرى من الأجندات الخارجية*


*  الخميس، 3 فبراير  2011 - 20:07*​ *




*
*الرئيس الإيرانى محمود أحمدى نجاد*​*
* 
*كتبت إسراء أحمد فؤاد *​ *طالبت وزارة الخارجية الإيرانية، فى بيان لها اليوم، الشعب المصرى بالحفاظ على وحدته القومية والانتباه إلى الأجندات التى تتبنى مؤامرات الحاقدين مثيرى الفرقة بين صفوف الشعب المصرى.

واعتبرت الخارجية الإيرانية أن موجة غضب الشعب المصرى هى بشرى الحصول على الاستقلال الحقيقى، وأن هذا الشعب قد لعب دوراً حيوياً فى الشرق الأوسط الإسلامى.**

وطالبت الشعوب والحكومات فى العالم أن تدين بشدة ما أسمته بالمحور "الأمريكى الإسرائيلى" الذى يقوم بتخطيط الفتن وينفذ خططه عن طريق مثيرى الشغب أمام حركة الشعب المصرى المطالبة بالحرية. **

وقالت الخارجية إنها تتابع بدقة التغيرات الهامة والمصيرية فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا الناتجة عن موجة الصحوة الإسلامية.**

وذكرت فى البيان أنها تدعم مطالب الشعب المصرى، مؤكدة على وجوب سماع صوت المطالبين بالعدل وتحقيق مطالبهم.**

وحذرت إيران أمريكا وإسرائيل من أى إقدام يعارض حركة الشعب المصرى المسلم، وأن الوقوف أمام مصالح هذا الشعب المتحضر صانع التاريخ سوف يضيف ورقة أخرى على ماضى هذا المحور فى الظلم وانتهاكه حقوق الإنسان، وتتبعها أمواج غضب وكراهية الأمة الإسلامية لهذا المحور فى العالم كله.* 

*اليوم السابع
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 فبراير 2011)

> وحذرت إيران أمريكا وإسرائيل من أى إقدام يعارض حركة الشعب المصرى المسلم، وأن الوقوف أمام مصالح هذا الشعب المتحضر صانع التاريخ سوف يضيف ورقة أخرى على ماضى هذا المحور فى الظلم وانتهاكه حقوق الإنسان، وتتبعها أمواج غضب وكراهية الأمة الإسلامية لهذا المحور فى العالم كله.




*إيران بتتكلم عن حقوق الإنسان ؟؟؟؟؟ أمر غريب !!!!

الناس دى بستهبل ولا بيتغابى ؟؟؟*


----------



## حمورابي (3 فبراير 2011)

> وذكرت فى البيان أنها تدعم مطالب الشعب المصرى، مؤكدة على وجوب سماع صوت المطالبين بالعدل وتحقيق مطالبهم.



*الصفوي ماذا يقول . ! 
حينما قام الشباب في إيران بالثورة على هذا الجلاد ارسل ( الباسيج ) شرطة خاصة 
الى الشارع كانت تقمع الشباب بكل وحشية ودموية . 

والان يطالب بحرية الاخرين وهو يقمع ابسط الحريات في إيران . 
*​


*هذه هي الحرية التي يريدها الصفوي . ​*


​

*اعتقد حسب ما اتذكر هذا متنصر . ! 
ولكن انظر الابتسامه قبل الإعدام .​*














​


*فاليذهب الفرسي  ويطبق الحرية في بلدهِ وبعد ذلك يأتي ويتكلم عن الحرية . ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*هاهاهاهاهاهاها

ضحكوني والله

فعلا علي رايك اخي حمورابي

يطبقوا الحريه في بلدهم الاول و بعدين يبقوا ينصحوا غيرهم

ينصحوا نفسهم الاول!​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

> الناس دى بستهبل ولا بيتغابى ؟؟؟



*لا بتسطعبط...​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايران بتتكلم وبتحذر مصر و هى اصلا عايزاها خراب 
واول بلد عايزة مصر ترجع اسلامية
سبحان الله!!!​*


----------



## fauzi (3 فبراير 2011)

الأسوشيتدبرس: تسارع الإعدامات في إيران: عملية إعدام في كل 8 ساعات
http://irq4all.com/ShowNews.php?id=35524

إيران تعدم 47 شخصًا خلال ثلاثة أسابيع
http://www.almstba.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8577


----------

